# Benelli Nova?



## sod44 (Sep 30, 2008)

do you guys think that a benelli nova pump shotgun is a good shotgun to invest in or do u think i should try and find something else?


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

Most people I know that have the nova like the gun for the price. They seem to be very reliable and take the abuse of every day hunting well. The nova, in my opinion, is weighted and balanced better than the BPS or 870. The nova is much lighter than the BPS, is more stout than the 870, and has a much shorter pump stroke than the BPS. I like the shell eject on the nova also.

I have shot the nova a few times and liked it much better than the BPS or 870 that I have owned.
Might want to look at the supernova also.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

It all comes down to fit and a personal choice. If you like the nova and it fits you well along with what you intend to do with it, go for it.

Nova's are love and hate, either you love em or you hate em, kind of like ford vs chevy or whatever else.

My personal choice for a budget shotgun would be the 870. Sure it isn't the flashy, new guy on the block, but there is a reason it's been on top of the heap for a long long time. Practically indestructible, classic lines, easy to assemble/dissasemble. I have 2, and although I don't shoot them a lot anymore, due to being able to by a more expensive shotgun (citori), they have shot thousands upon thousands of rounds between league trap and in the field (mud, marshes, upland, winter, etc), and never once have I had a failure with minimal factory loads and mostly reloads.

If I was going to spend a bit more, I would go up to a wingmaster 870, or a BPS.

If you want a 3 1/2 in, or want synthetic, choices might be a bit different. Some of the 3 1/2 in pump guns get a bit long for some people and I can't say I have shot a 3 1/2 in Nova. I have shot a 3 inch Nova, and it was ok. Thought the forearm was bulky and loose, and it didn't fit the best, but that was for me.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

had a Nova, will never have another. It rattled, the trigger pulled very hard, it rattled, di I mention it rattled.

I hated it.


----------



## birchies (Sep 9, 2008)

I have a nova and love it. I do have to say however if you plan on shooting a lot of 3 1/2 inch shells in a pump I would buy a super nova. the extra money you spend on it will be well worth it in the recoil reduction.


----------



## stonejs1 (Oct 14, 2008)

If I were going to buy and PUMP shotgun and didn't want to spend a lot of money without a doubt I would get an 870. And if you want to shoot 3 1/2 you can spend about $30 more and get the 870 SuperMag. It's a great gun and never misses. Very dependable! I would personally get a wood stock because in my opinion they work a little more smoothly but if you want to cut down on weight you can get it in a synthetic stock.


----------



## sod44 (Sep 30, 2008)

yea i think i am going to either get a super nova or a remington but idk yet. ill just have to wait and c.


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

It seems that the choices always come down to the Nova or the 870. That says a lot about both guns. 
I own a Nova and am very pleased with it. I have heard the business about them being rattle prone. Might an issue if I were turkey hunting but most of my hunting is upland and rattles are not a problem.
Pete
PS - Mine doesn't rattle.


----------



## duckslyr (Nov 27, 2008)

all i have to say is the nova has a plastic reciever and that aint american damn it


----------



## joshua.jeffreys (Jul 26, 2006)

It is a great waterfowl gun. It takes a beating and keep on dropping birds. I have had one since 05 and no complaints here. Good luck...


----------



## bowhunter199 (Jan 8, 2009)

go with the super nova. u cant beat it for the price and i outshoot the guys at the skeet range with $2000 overunders


----------

